

The parable of the toaster - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.rako.com/Software/Software_Humor/The_Software_Toaster_Parable.html

======
DannoHung
I wish someone would make a toaster that had some sort of probe that could
tell when the bread was actually toasted.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I'm pretty sure they do, using reflectivity ... but having looked I can't find
them as products even though some toasters are listed on Amazon at > $400 USD
for a 2-slice popup toaster they still just have a timer and handle to popup
the toast. $400!

------
chaosprophet
Moral of the story: us electrical engineers make better designers :D

------
actionjackson
tl;dr

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
You're fairly new here - 17 days as I write this - so you might be wondering
why people are downvoting you. I haven't - instead I'll provide a reason why I
nearly did.

This is purely my opinion. Others will have different reasons.

For me to know that you think this article is too long, and that you didn't
bother reading it, gives me no information. I don't know who you are, so I
don't know whether your opinion is worth listening to. You give no reason for
not bothering to read it apart from that you found it too long.

How far did you get? Why was it not grabbing your attention? What was your
assessment of the part you did read?

Did you read _none_ of it? That tells me more about you, than the article.

In short, I find no value in what you wrote, and so I would down-vote you,
except that others already have, without providing reasons.

I don't know why they did, but I thought you might find value in why I nearly
did. I hope that proves to be useful information for you.

